# Huge deep water ARS, Gag, Mango catches



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Huge deep water ARS, Gag, Mango catches *_
As we approach the 200 foot mark and beyond the fish are plentiful and ever so BIG!

The 12 hour Flying HUB II and 39 hour Florida Fisherman II have been limiting out on big American Red Snapper on virtually every trip. And, on the Florida Fisherman II, we are talking about a two day possession limit. When we add huge Gag Grouper and Mangrove Snapper it's easy to see why Florida has earned the reputation as the Fishing Capital of the World. 

Check out the video. Even after watching it you will find it hard to believe what you are seeing:







 



Want more! Take a look at what Captain Garett Hubbard and Captain Joey Drew and clients are stuffing their fish boxes with. 

They are going to need bigger boxes:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Are the fish shared, or do you keep your own?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On the Florida Fisherman II as well as the Flying HUB II you keep what you catch; fish are not shared. 

Even on the 1/2 day trips you keep what you catch:


----------

